# Im so excited:)! Tell me what you think.



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So here is my first milker. Her name is Sweet Deseret's Astoria. She is milking around 12lbs of milk a day and is about 10 weeks from kidding. Her are some udder picks. This is a twelve hour fill. This is also her third freshening. In the first two pics her rt leg is slightly forward. It is hard to take pics and position at the same time.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Phew, that is a NICE udder!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks grace. Phew is what I say after milking her. I am a newbie and haven't got my milking down yet. Poor girl has to put up with me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's a very nice udder! I'd like to see wider rear attachments and to have teat placements be more center, but really it is very nice. Very pretty!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Danielle. She could definately have better teat placement and size, also attatchments. I will be looking for a buck to hopefully provide that.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

very good yield for a doe that far into her lactation. you will want to dry her off 4 - 8 weeks before kidding

EDIT - wait, when you say she is 10 weeks from kidding, do you mean 10 weeks post kidding? or 10 weeks till she has her next set of kids


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

keren said:


> very good yield for a doe that far into her lactation. you will want to dry her off 4 - 8 weeks before kidding
> 
> EDIT - wait, when you say she is 10 weeks from kidding, do you mean 10 weeks post kidding? or 10 weeks till she has her next set of kids


Was just thinking that myself...that's pretty high production for me to even consider breeding again. I'm hoping this is post kidding. Lol!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

No she is ten weeks post kidding. Sorry about the confusion. Here are some more pictures of her conformation. By the way how do you get a goat to set up and stand still? Oh and this is two hours after milking


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty gal..I would want more front attachment, mightbe the way the pic is in the first side pic..but looks short..the other pics dont show it as much.. she looks great and production is not too bad at all


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd like to see more height and width through the escutcheon with stronger attachments. Her medial isn't bad, but those teats wing out and are pointed too far back. I'd also like to see a stronger fore udder attachment. Overall, the udder isn't bad, but there are definately things that could use improvement. I'd also like to mention, her rump is very steep and that is really affecting how her udder sits...breed her to a buck with a more level rump. :thumb:


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks you guys that helps a lot.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You bet. :thumb:


----------

